# starting over



## warhorse (May 24, 2011)

I haven't sailed in years, but I'm starting my life over, I have lots of questions and blue water dreams.

I hope to sail the carribean one day, I'm wondering if trying to "crew" myself around the carribean to gain experience would work?

Or has anyone just bought a boat and headed out?

Thanks


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

If you don't know how to sail, then lessons may be a good idea. Being of use with knowledge will up your chances. If you crew for someone you might find someone who doesn't know how to sail themselves, and is just floundering around. BEST WISHES in the fresh start in life. Been there, and done that several times.........*i2f*


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Check the crew wanted section regularly. Be cooperative and available. Be careful to go with sound boats and sane skippers.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

They have sane skippers?marc


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm thinking if you really want some advice, you might want to describe your past experiences.

My wife and essentially started over. We sailed an 18' catamaran in San Diego Bay about 40 years ago, and then we didn't sail again for about 30 years. Then a few years ago we took a few keel boat sailing classes and we're back sailing again.

Hang around here and other forums, and there is a lot to learn.


----------



## warhorse (May 24, 2011)

wow!, Thanks for the replies,
To clarify, I had taken a basic keel boat class several years ago, I have owned a Compac 19 and Bristol 27, However most of my experience is lake sailing, I even took a celestial navagation class some years ago in Sausalito.

and I just can't help myself, blue water is calling me. Besides, did some singer say "Heartaches are cured by the sea"
Thanks


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

There is a difference from a lake to the ocean, but still sailing is sailing. I sailed S.F. Bay, and after lessosn just kept going out in rougher , and rougher weather to hone my skills.

I got tired of being stranded at the dock with guest who were no shows. This led me to one day just sail alone, and it wasn't long I was gybing time aftert time from the Golden Gate to the east bay hills in 30 knots winds for practice. The call of the *blue* water is pretty damned irresistable........*i2f*


----------

